# West Coast Wetland Biotope 29 gallon



## XDfish (Nov 14, 2010)

My friend and I are going to be setting up a 29 gallon tank recreating the wetlands of the west coast. I hope it'll be fun. 

The species of fish I have in my mind right now are mostly sticklebacks, but any other recommendations would be very helpful. I don't think I'll be concerning myself with the stock for now, but right now I don't have much of an idea of how to obtain local species, other than catching them myself. I'm not sure if that is legal, I do have a fishing license though.

Meanwhile, I'll be receiving bits and pieces of equipment over the next couple weeks, hopefully I'll get this project started soon. This is going to be my first tank in around a year, I'm very excited. 

Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you cant transport live fish in our local water; not even with a fishing license.


----------



## XDfish (Nov 14, 2010)

Well that sucks. Any idea where I can get native species legally?



charles said:


> you cant transport live fish in our local water; not even with a fishing license.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think you are allowed to. Makes sense that they don't want people to tamper with any indigenous species.


----------



## XDfish (Nov 14, 2010)

Any idea how to get around the problem?


----------



## XDfish (Nov 14, 2010)

Just bought a Fluval 305 from Chris, I think it'll be more than enough. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Can I ask where you got the sticklebacks?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XDfish (Nov 14, 2010)

I just realized a typo in my initial post. Sorry! I meant the "species I had in my mind". I'm wondering the same, where to get the little guys.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Can I ask where you got the sticklebacks?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


If he got some, and I don't think he has, it probably shouldn't be posted on an open forum. I think he's looking for a legal source.

Perhaps ask at the Vancouver Aquarium.


----------



## XDfish (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmm will do.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You can buy them, I just dont know where... They are a really cool fish. Id love to get some.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there is a dude in nanaimo looking to trade sticklebacks

FOR-TRADE: 50ish sticklebacks Central Nanaimo, Nanaimo


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I am not sure how legal that is either. I know people keep them in aquariums because there are quite a few vids on youtube. I dont know where people get them tho.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------

